# Is this a Gravely?



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

This was taken 11/13/04 at the Cumming GA Tractor Show.

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/DSCN1263.jpg' width=600 height=450 >


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Yes

It looks like one of the custom convertibles with a 7.6 hp engine and manual/pull start. These were made from the mid 1960's til they quit making the L model in 1975. The 30" mower on the front was one of the most common attachments sold with these tractors and could use either one heavy duty bush hog blade or two lighter duty blades set up across each other for a smoother cut in grass.

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yupper that is one of the great ones. chrpmaster is right.You can tell its a 7,6 hp motor becouse of the side mounted aircleaner, and the stand up streaght sparkplug. Also the 30"deck is the "big plug" model. THE strongest mowing deck out there. All in all there is one fine entry level tractor into the Gravely fold.


----------



## gldavison (Oct 30, 2004)

Sure looks like a Gravely L 7.6 or 6.6 to me.


----------

